# Haul for the past 1 week



## geeko (Oct 3, 2011)

Here's my haul for the past week....


  	From MAC, I bought all 3 powders from Art of Powder, And i'm still waitin for posh paradise and Fall collection to be launched





  	From Urban Decay, I finally got about to buying the Naked Palette which many people have been raving about





  	From Lunasol, A japanese brand, I bought all their latest fall e/s palettes and a lipgloss





  	From Holika Holika (a Korean brand), I couldn't resist the cute kitty embossment on the blushers and bought these





  	From Topshop, I bought 2 cream blushers, 1 powder blush, 1 stick blush and 1 stick highlighter


----------



## pretty_melody (Oct 4, 2011)

great haul! Ive been lusting after the holika holika kitty blushers? Do you know where you got them?


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Oct 4, 2011)

omg everything so pretty and colourful, love it!


----------



## geeko (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks girls... as u can see my main weakness is for any cheek products and to a certain extend eye products. Not so much into lipcolors as can be seen from what i bought

  	Pretty melody: I bought Holika Holika off a store in my country. I live in Asia and they have a brick n motar store so I jus bought it off there...but prices are marked up quite high as compared to the prices in Korea according to my friend... M not too sure if any online blogshops sell the holika blushers though. I just love the cat embossment on the blushers.. I'll probably not use them:X Another case of Hoarder's syndrome :X :X :X


----------



## sunshine rose (Oct 5, 2011)

Great haul, the Holika Holika blushes are so cute!


----------



## pretty_melody (Oct 5, 2011)

Ha aww lucky Ive been lusting over those kitty blushers for months. I do know that prettyandcute.com sells alot of holika holika products now. I just love the brand and their products.


----------



## naturallyfab (Oct 7, 2011)

great haul! How do you like the Art of Powder pieces?


----------



## ZoZo (Oct 8, 2011)

Great haul, enjoy..


----------



## orchid1 (Oct 10, 2011)

great haul


----------



## EndingStart (Oct 10, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 30, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## suenoojos (Feb 4, 2012)

oh i have been dying to haul those lunasol palletes !! 
  	do u like them ?


----------



## diannekaye (Feb 17, 2012)

those kitty blushes are so cute!


----------

